# Milk, but no lamb yet?



## AimeeDx (Sep 28, 2018)

So one of my dorper ewes is a first timer and is very pregnant, and when milked (i'm not milking her yet, but I am just getting her used to getting milked) milk came out from both teats. 

I was wondering if there are any guesses as to when she is due? I've been constantly checking on her for a week, and slowly going insane!


----------



## luvmypets (Sep 28, 2018)

I’d say soon, most likely within the next week or so. However sometimes they can have milk weeks before or days before it depends on the animal..That one picture looks like the textbook signs of lambing. She is stretching and her tail is raised. Now she could be pooping, you’ll have to let me know.

Other signs of imminent labor: excessive pawing, restlessness(laying down, getting up, resting again), extremely swollen vulva day of lambing( you will see it gradually getting more red but I have found it gets very intense on the day she will drop them).

I didnt do lambs this year so Im a little rusty on certain things. This thread just about covers everything, I used this our first few years.
https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/the-birth-of-a-lamb-w-photos.24173/

ETA: Make sure she has a nice clean, quiet place to lamb. And be sure to know the signs for if she needs help. She should be fine but its something you need to know.


----------



## mysunwolf (Sep 28, 2018)

No more milking as well, that's colostrum that she will need to feed her coming lamb! Just know that it's in there and the baby is on the way, looks to be within the next month.


----------

